# Fish Lice?



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi there 
I just bought two goldfish for my friend who currently has a comet (feeder fish) and an algae eater in a 29 gal tank. I believe these guys are fantails. The deal is that I was reading up on possible goldfish diseases prior to handing them over to my friend (I know to quarantine as well) and read about fish lice. sure enough I checked one of the guys over and he seems to have a little round flat disc that is alive (it moves on its own) on his tail. What can I do about this? I was planning on treating them with rid ich as preventative but didn't think they could have other problems like this...hence why I was researching 

So now my question is, what can I do about it? I obviously can't let the parasite stay on him...it seems he only has one and its only him. the other guy seems fine other than his tail is a bit drooped (i picked out what seemed the healthiest of the bunch)

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

fish lice, or argulus, isnt too big of a deal since it can usually be taken off easily. just be glad it's only one. it can easily be taken off with tweezers (carefully) or with a piece of toilet paper.


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks for the reply, Will I need to do anything else? buy any medications or anything in case there are eggs or something else going on? Should I still do the rid ich preventative?

Sorry for so many questions, I just don't want the little guys to die on me...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You should treat for ick anyway, but ick medicine is useless againt fish lice. For lice you need an orthophosphate based med. There are plenty of common meds made for lice & external worms , leeches & flukes.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I have always used tweezers. I take my fish out, place it in a small bowl/cup. I then hold it still (gently) but this usually damages the fish's mucous coating. I take the parasite off, gripping firmly onto the argulus. Be careful, if they resist too much, they can damage your fish severely. I sneak back to my room and keep the argulus in a bowl for amusement lol. (if my parents see any argulus my dad will kill me, he only keeps goldfish and locally caught fish, and knows about argulus. other than than local fish, he doesnt kno a thing about fish.


----------

